# Fantom Dyno Problem



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Has Anyone Else Had Problems With The Windows Software For The Fantom Dyno[the Facts Machine Ii]. I Can Not Get Any Software Tech Support, There Is No Phone Number To Call Except Fantom Racing And The Say It's Not There Problem. It Is A Brand New Unit That Ive Got Nothing But The Run Around With For 3 Weeks. What Are Some Other Dyno's Out There.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

ICEMAN96. What is your problem with dyno? We may be able to help ya. But if we can't. Contact. Al Prouty 1-269-621-4315.or e-mail [email protected] good fella to deal with. he does the repair work for the Fantom dyno.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Have you tried Dave at deccosoft??? he is the one in charge of the software for the dyno... In my dealing with him he has been very helpfull and QUICK on the draw with answers..


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

The Program Doesn't Work I Took It To A Local Computer Shop With My Computer. I Asked Dave At Decco To Call Me To Try To Figure It Out But He Just Emails, And Fantom Will Not Help At All. I Just Want It To Workkkkkkkkkk. That Is Why Im Looking For Another Brand New One[[[ Different Make]]]].


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

ICEMAN96. did it work at first? then a couple weeks later it quit? Did you get the registration #'s from deco?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

it worked the day i got the registration # . i was able to print two copies . then i shut off my pc and the next day the program would not open .


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

ICEMAN96. You can delete program and do another reload. Dave clary will give you another registration #. I would give that a try.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

The Program Won't Delete Completly. The Problem Im Having Is It Will Open Then Immediatly Go To The Tool Bar Tray. I Went And Bought A New Pc Just For It Im Just Waiting On A New Registration


----------

